# FP RTA by the Vaping Postman (TVP)



## Rob Fisher (5/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/18)

The overhang was too much to bear on the Droid... out comes the DNA250 Tugboat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/10/18)

Looks cool - thanks for sharing the pics!
Hows the vape on it @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (5/10/18)

Saw the vaping with Vic review on this. Seems the dual coil guys rave about it. Curious how it goes in single coil mode but its a massive tank and I like small mods 

Curiously the "FP" is apparently an abbreviation for a rather unsavoury term according to the reviewer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/18)

Silver said:


> Looks cool - thanks for sharing the pics!
> Hows the vape on it @Rob Fisher ?



@BigGuy did the build in the shop for me and popped in a single (I don't do dual coils) 3.5mm Fused Clapton that came out at 0.5Ω and I have driven it from 40 watts and am now down at 29 watts and have closed down the airflow to the tightest of the full open airflows... the cloud production is big so this ain't no ninja vape... 

And the tank is huge (30mm diameter) and hence pulling out the DNA250 Tugboat which I have never really used before... I bought it a charity auction and it was more of a donation to the doggies and kitties at the SPCA than a want... but I must say despite it being big and heavy it's really comfortable in the hand and the FP looks good on it... I think this is a real win for the cloud blowers (especially with dual coils in it) but with the single coil being driven gently at 29 watts the flavour is a lot better than I thought it would be... it's no Dvarw DL but if the truth be told I bought it because Jai said it was kak and I wanted to see for myself... it's really well built and I love the knurling inside on the chimney dome... top fill is awesome with no leaking at all... if you are after an RTA with MASSES of air this is certainly worth a look see...also it was a very easy build and wicking... it's wicking very well and the bubbles are clearly visible after each toot!

And how is the flavour? Well, pretty good I have to say! I'm actually gonna keep it for a while and play with it which means it has passed the first test... I will rewick it with TFC tomorrow (because it has CB V2 currently) and I will test it with Exclamation which likes a little more power than Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @BigGuy did the build in the shop for me and popped in a single (I don't do dual coils) 3.5mm Fused Clapton that came out at 0.5Ω and I have driven it from 40 watts and am now down at 29 watts and have closed down the airflow to the tightest of the full open airflows... the cloud production is big so this ain't no ninja vape...
> 
> And the tank is huge (30mm diameter) and hence pulling out the DNA250 Tugboat which I have never really used before... I bought it a charity auction and it was more of a donation to the doggies and kitties at the SPCA than a want... but I must say despite it being big and heavy it's really comfortable in the hand and the FP looks good on it... I think this is a real win for the cloud blowers (especially with dual coils in it) but with the single coil being driven gently at 29 watts the flavour is a lot better than I thought it would be... it's no Dvarw DL but if the truth be told I bought it because Jai said it was kak and I wanted to see for myself... it's really well built and I love the knurling inside on the chimney dome... top fill is awesome with no leaking at all... if you are after an RTA with MASSES of air this is certainly worth a look see...also it was a very easy build and wicking... it's wicking very well and the bubbles are clearly visible after each toot!
> 
> And how is the flavour? Well, pretty good I have to say! I'm actually gonna keep it for a while and play with it which means it has passed the first test... I will rewick it with TFC tomorrow (because it has CB V2 currently) and I will test it with Exclamation which likes a little more power than Red Pill.



Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 
Very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

